# Lab results - Anything I should be concerned with?



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have Papillary Cancer and having my whole thyroid removed Nov 30th.

aPTT 23 - 38 sec 29

Protime

11.9 - 15.0 seconds

13.7

INR

0.9 - 1.2

1.1

BASIC METABOLIC PANEL

SODIUM

136 - 145 mmol/L

140

POTASSIUM, SERUM

3.3 - 5.1 mmol/L

3.8

CHLORIDE, SERUM

98 - 107 mmol/L

102

CARBON DIOXIDE TOTAL

22 - 30 mmol/L

26

Urea Nitrogen

6 - 20 mg/dL

13

CREATININE

0.40 - 0.90 mg/dL

0.72

GLUCOSE, SERUM

65 - 99 mg/dL

113

CALCIUM, SERUM

8.4 - 10.2 mg/dl

9.4

ANION GAP

8 - 16 mmol/L

12

EGFR

eGFR result is => 60 ml/min/1.73M2

Reference range: =>90 ml/min/1.73M2
eGFR estimates are unable to accurately differentiate levels of GFR above 60 ml/min/1.73M2.

CBC WITH DIFFERENTIAL

WBC

4.0 - 10.0 thou/cu mm

7.5

RBC

4.0 - 5.2 mill/cu mm

4.61

HEMOGLOBIN

12.0 - 16.0 g/dL

13.6

HEMATOCRIT

35.0 - 45.0 %

41.6

MCV

78.0 - 100.0 cu micron

90.2

MCH

26 - 34 pg

29.4

MCHC

31 - 37 g/dL

32.6

CHCM

32.0 - 38.0 g/dL

32.1

RDW

11.0 - 14.0 %

14.6

PLATELET COUNT

150 - 450 thou/cu mm

214

MPV

6.0 - 10.0 fL

7.8

Neutrophils

40.0 - 80.0 %

75.5

LYMPHOCYTES

20.0 - 45.0 %

18.6

MONOCYTES

2.0 - 10.0 %

3.2

EOSINOPHILS

0 - 8 %

1.2

BASOPHILS

0 - 2 %

0.2

Large Unstained Cells

0.0 - 4.0 %

1.3

DIFF TYPE

Auto Diff

Neutrophils Absolute

1.70 - 7.00 thou/cu mm

5.65

Lymphocytes Absolute

1.00 - 3.20 thou/cu mm

1.39

Monocytes Absolute

0.20 - 0.70 thou/cu mm

0.24

Eosinophils Absolute

0.03 - 0.46 thou/cu mm

0.09

Basophils Absolute

0.02 - 0.09 thou/cu mm

0.01


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did they not run thyroid labs??


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you. So far that's what was put into my chart. I'm guessing if they ran any other blood test it would of been on there as well. They also did a chest x-ray and ultrasound on my neck to check to see if it had spread any place else. None of those results are in my chart and the doctor's office hasn't called guessing they think everything looks good. I got to my appointment early because my ultrasound was at 9 but the blood work was at 3:15 I live an hour and a half away so I registered and they said to go eat because they couldn't work me in at that moment that might be why my glucose was high.


----------

